# [SOLVED] Can I run Starcraft II?



## Jack2727 (May 9, 2009)

Hello I'm planning on buying Starcraft II when it comes out, but I'm a bit doubtful on whether or not my processor can handle it so I'ma post my specs here, any comments are appreciated:

Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (build 7600), 32-bit (Computer is 64bit)
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC. LEONITE 5.00
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz
CPU Speed 1.87 GHz Performance Rated at: 3.2725 GHz 
3.0 GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series (Video RAM 1.7 GB, Pixel Shader version 4.0
Vertex Shader Version 4.0)


----------



## virman123 (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Can I run Starcraft II?*

I am pretty sure your computer can play Starcraft 2 because your computer has good graphics and ram and your cpu seems new...Beta FAQs say that game specs will be posted close to the release date. So you can wait or pre order... Pretty sure ur cpu can play it


----------



## Sarfaraj (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Can I run Starcraft II?*

Check the website for the minimum system requirements.

http://www.geek.com/articles/games/blizzard-reveals-starcraft-ii-beta-system-requirements-20100218/


----------



## Jack2727 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Can I run Starcraft II?*

The system requirements for the StarCraft II Beta are as follows:

PC Requirements
PC Minimum System Requirements*:

Windows® XP/Windows Vista®/Windows® 7 (Updated with the latest Service Packs) with DirectX® 9.0c 
2.6 GHz Pentium® IV or equivalent AMD Athlon® processor 
128 MB PCIe NVIDIA® GeForce® 6600 GT or ATI Radeon® 9800 PRO video card or better 
12 GB available HD space 
1 GB RAM (1.5 GB required for Windows Vista®/Windows® 7 users) 
DVD-ROM drive 
Broadband Internet connection 
1024X720 minimum display resolution 
PC Recommended System Requirements:

Windows Vista®/Windows® 7 
Dual Core 2.4Ghz Processor 
2 GB RAM 
512 MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8800 GTX or ATI Radeon® HD 3870 or better



So in relation with my system specs it would seem I have enough ram and grahics for recommended requirements but I fall short a bit in the processor, so I should probably be able to run it with Mid settings


----------



## Jack2727 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Can I run Starcraft II?*

ANother question when it says Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz
does that mean each core is 1.86 GHz or both of them combined?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Can I run Starcraft II?*

You have dual, while the clock speed is slower it is much better than a single core Pentium. 

You should run the game fine.


----------

